# Pheasant hunting @ Berlin



## JohnJH

Thinking about trying pheasant hunting at Berlin. Would be my friend and I’s first time pheasant hunting. Don’t have a dog or anything so we know our chances are greatly reduced but we are willing to work for it. Was just wondering if anyone knows where out at Berlin you can hunt for them? I’ve never been out there and am just looking for some general info about the area or any tips about hunting without a dog. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod

you heard of combat fishing ? berlin is like that at release time. just watch everyone head into the fields and then cut off the birds in the woods... grab a map of berlin so ya know the boundrys, and wear lots of orange, there is public access all around the lake but they have certain spots that birds are released. go to the odnr site for more details and release dates...good luck I have taken many birds out there. those birds like to run so keep an eye on the ground until they flush.


----------



## c. j. stone

Fewtown Rd is one of the top two main stocked areas at Berlin. Check any ODNR map for location and as mentioned, know where the property lines are(usually well marked by signs in the fields). Try(hard) not to get within shotgun range of other hunters! Those particularly in larger friend/family groups seem to not care much(or at all!) what is down-range of the target! Try to stay in the open. Do not look directly in the direction of nearby gunfire. You could get hit in the face or Eye by stray pellets launched at an angle in your direction. Shatterproof glasses are a good idea! Best to "glance" over your shoulder as missed birds will be flying, possibly in your direction which could offer an opportunity to bag a missed bird of your own. If you are at all intimidated by much random gunfire/large crowds, go out at mid-day. The majority of "weekend warriors" will have gotten wet(it Always rains! on the first and/or second days of pheasant season), tired, hungry, and be long gone. In any event, wear waterproof boots and "lots" of hunter orange clothes! Check the bigger woods, hedgerows or brushy edges for missed or previously flushed birds. They usually fly to cover. Be cautious/safe, and know that this not for everyone!


----------



## c. j. stone

About parking, get there as much as an hour before shooting time to get a parking spot! You will may not be able to find a spot if you go just before shooting time! Later in the day will be no problem. You can park on the roadway if you get off as far as you can allowing vehicles plenty of room to get by. Good idea to "scout" the area(at least drive thru it) on a day before the season opener to see where you'd like to be. If you don't like "crowds" and congestion, go hunting during the week. There are always birds that survive the early onslaught/volleys!


----------



## bdawg

I've been there 3 times in the last 2 years. Hunted from Fewtown Rd. Saw 2 birds and shot 1. All 3 times, I got there 2 days after they were released. Don't bother walking through the big thick fields unless you have a big group or a dog. Focus on isolated pockets where they can't run ahead of you. Same issue with rabbit hunting. They run ahead of you, you see fresh tracks in the snow, but can never catch up with them. Good exercise, but don't expect much shooting unless you get there early and are lucky enough to find the spot they all flew to after they were released!


----------



## c. j. stone

Not everyone has a dog. Two people can get birds by hunting together, walking thru cover(brush or taller grass) several yds apart. One guy walks ahead maybe ten yds while the other stays still. Then the second guy catches up and walks 10 yds ahead. Repeat. The birds get nervous and will run ahead, or fly up. This is tough hunting but two guys doing it can be successful. Cover lots of ground. Don.'t be too reluctant to cover previously hunted fields/areas by others. Sometimes groups move way too fast and the "smart" birds will sit and hide!


----------



## Bwise

Going out this year for my first time. Anyone feel that a 20ga. shooting 3" #4's is too small for these pen raised birds? (Assuming that they will flush fairly close.)


----------



## Mickey211

I shoot 20ga 2 3/4 with modified choke with #6 shot small game loads and they do just fine


----------



## Bwise

Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Bwise said:


> Going out this year for my first time. Anyone feel that a 20ga. shooting 3" #4's is too small for these pen raised birds? (Assuming that they will flush fairly close.)


2 3/4 inch loaded with #6 lead is all you need.


----------



## Bwise

Thanks everyone! Hopefully I will get a chance to shoot my first bird tomorrow. Good luck to everyone going and be safe.


----------



## c. j. stone

How'd it go, John?? Stocking again this weekend, I think!?


----------



## Mickey211

Our group went 5/6...we hunted first light till noon....the state this year left alot of thick cover this year which is a nice change from previous years. The birds were sitting really tight. We had 2 beagles that helped out alot...but the groups without dogs did just as well. I do know they will release again either friday or Saturday not sure of which day and then again on thanksgiving.


----------



## c. j. stone

Mickey211 said:


> Our group went 5/6...we hunted first light till noon....the state this year left alot of thick cover this year which is a nice change from previous years. The birds were sitting really tight. We had 2 beagles that helped out alot...but the groups without dogs did just as well. I do know they will release again either friday or Saturday not sure of which day and then again on thanksgiving.


Yeah, there will always be a few birds leftover to hunt even into the New Year! Most times, even after T-giving, you can go out and find an occasional bird who was just too smart to loose the release day battle, or succumb to predators. Even if you don't score a bird, you were outside getting a fantastic, free, workout!!


----------



## Dan1881

[Removing]


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Dan1881 said:


> We ended up getting 5 birds this year, of those 5 only 1 of them actually flew. We always try our best to kick them up for the challenge but in many cases it's not an option. Believe me, without a dog we worked very hard for those 6 but sometimes not having a dog has advantages if you're willing to work through the thick stuff dogs can't get into. I second what TJ says about the pellets, you need to be smart because you can't trust the other guy will be, we've been tagged 2 of the 3 years since going to Berlin, luckily nobody was hurt but it scares the crap out of you and somebody could easily loose an eye. Plenty of birds will be left after release morning they're just much tougher to find without a 4 legged companion, sometimes going the next day I feel is actually better after the birds reset.
> 
> My best advise for release day and guys on foot is don't expect the birds to fly, some will yes, but most will just walk circles around you or take off running on foot, they're more comfortable running than flying, most will only fly if they feel it's their last resort. Also in the afternoon on release days go in the woods, many guys don't do this but a lot of the missed shot birds end up in there until the next day.


This post should be removed. Not because it’s nonsense, yes it is (not having a dog has advantages? No way!). But because the poster is reckless and is encouraging others to be reckless as well. Do NOT go to a public pheasant release in Ohio and shoot birds on the ground. It’s not sporting, but more importantly, it’s freaking dangerous. There are people everywhere during pheasant releases. Only shoot birds on the wing, and only when you have a safe shot at a bird on the wing.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

NotoriousVIC said:


> This post should be removed. Not because it’s nonsense, yes it is (not having a dog has advantages? No way!). But because the poster is reckless and is encouraging others to be reckless as well. Do NOT go to a public pheasant release in Ohio and shoot birds on the ground. It’s not sporting, but more importantly, it’s freaking dangerous. There are people everywhere during pheasant releases. Only shoot birds on the wing, and only when you have a safe shot at a bird on the wing.


I just don’t go anymore like I use to back in the day. I use to hunt the Willard release yrs ago and it was nice. Too many weekend warriors today. If I got “hit” with pellets 2 out of 3 years it’s time to quit for the safety of me and my dogs. I agree, there is no sport in “rabbit hunting” birds. Just because you don’t have a dog doesn’t mean you have to shoot them sitting or walking on the ground. Too me it’s all about letting and watching the dog work getting on some birds. You can’t even do that anymore with the way it is now.


----------



## bustedrod

good grief you guys burn that guy for telling you how his hunt went because you don't feel you should shoot game on the ground, B S ……. I BET YOU HAAVE DONE THE SAME THING IN PAST YEARS AND IF YOU SAY NOT YOUR LYIN... its hunting , game gathering, food, ya shoot turkey on the ground ? or do ya have to wait until they fly? hahahahhaha yeah and I have been tagged 3 times in my life hunting , once with a 22 in my leg from some where, if ya don't like it don't go, simple.....your post should be removed for being a hater , oh by the way I use 12 ga with # 4 copper plated , cleaner kill than some whimpy 6 shot. and since when is it safer to fire in the air rather than towards the ground..??? ddduuuuuuuuu


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Hey bustedrod, lots of things are shot on the ground. Never had a rabbit take to the air. Also never heard of a public rabbit release. Pheasants hunted at public releases should not be shot on the ground. It’s not safe. It’s that simple.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bustedrod said:


> good grief you guys burn that guy for telling you how his hunt went because you don't feel you should shoot game on the ground, B S ……. I BET YOU HAAVE DONE THE SAME THING IN PAST YEARS AND IF YOU SAY NOT YOUR LYIN... its hunting , game gathering, food, ya shoot turkey on the ground ? or do ya have to wait until they fly? hahahahhaha yeah and I have been tagged 3 times in my life hunting , once with a 22 in my leg from some where, if ya don't like it don't go, simple.....your post should be removed for being a hater , oh by the way I use 12 ga with # 4 copper plated , cleaner kill than some whimpy 6 shot. and since when is it safer to fire in the air rather than towards the ground..??? ddduuuuuuuuu


I’m not burning anyone. Just commented on the war zone like hunting and how I prefer to hunt pheasant. Too each their own. So get off your soap box.


----------



## garhtr

NotoriousVIC said:


> Do NOT go to a public pheasant release in Ohio and shoot birds on the ground. It’s not sporting, but more importantly, it’s freaking dangerous.


I see no danger in a safe shot at a bird on the ground, a shot at a low flying bird could be even more dangerous than a clear shot into the ground. I've shot the head off of dozens of birds and every rabbit I find sitting , no waste and I love pheasant and rabbit.
Imo there is absolutely no way to make hunting those released birds sporting, dog or no dog, it's like fish in a barrel.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

It’s legal to do it. Like I said to each their own.


----------



## JRBASSER

for hunting off of Fewtown, are you talking the first large field right off of 225 and Fewtown, or the fields farther back?


----------



## c. j. stone

JRBASSER said:


> for hunting off of Fewtown, are you talking the first large field right off of 225 and Fewtown, or the fields farther back?


All the fields off 225 on Fewtown are stocked, all the way back to the gate. Some guys actually will only hunt the fields way past the gate by walking in there. I used to hunt back there til one morning I was confronted and questioned by Sheriff's deputies and FBI investigating the murders. After that, and the dicovering of two additional female bodies, the gate was erected to block traffic into that area.


----------

